# Tutorial: Lightning



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

(No not the Dispatch song lol :tongue: Lightning :tongue: )

This is a tutorial I found and used, but I wrote this one, and took the pictures, myself. Does that count as wrong? Cause I don't need a tutorial to do it anymore.... And remove it if it is deemed stolen or whatnot.

Program: Photoshop 7
Exp: Beginnermediate :4-dontkno 
Time: quick

First open PS (Tried the GIMP, doesn't work great. PSP I can't render clouds.) , and make a new file; dimensions don't really matter.

Next select the *gradient* tool, and choose the *Black, White* gradient. Apply the gradient to the file. 
(Like this)










Go to *Filter --> Render --> Difference Clouds*. 
(They should look like this)










Press *[Ctrl]+*_ to invert the colors, then press *[Ctrl]+[L]* to open the lighting dialog box.

Play with the "Input Level" triangles, by moving the left and middle ones to the right.










Now you should have a white-ish line with blues and reds outlining it, and a black background.

Press *[Ctrl]+* to open the Hue/Saturation dialog box, check "Colorize", and play with the hues and saturations.

Voila!! 








_


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

nice Henry, looks good


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice Henry. It is hard in Psp, will try later.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a very convincing effect!


----------

